

Spotting A Phony Potential Partner On Cofounderslab - jpd750
http://www.josephdickinson.com/blog/spotting-a-phony-potential-partner-on-cofounderslab/2013/12/

======
jonaldomo
What is the benefit of finding a cofounder online?

~~~
jpd750
Not everyone has someone they immediately know. In-person, with prior
engagements is best IMO.

